# 5. Borkum Beach Race



## heinerfett (3. August 2009)

*5. Borkum Beach Race*

Sport, Spaß und jede Menge frische Seeluft erwarten alle, die sich am Samstag, 19.09.09 um 14 Uhr an der Strandsauna am FKK-Strand einfinden. Unter dem Motto  Watt is Dir lieber? Muscheln drehen - oder teilnehmen?  startet dort wieder die ultimative Strandralley, das Borkum-Beach-Race, zum fünften Mal in Folge. Unendliche Weiten von der Strandsauna, Richtung Hooge Hörn, über den ehemaligen Schienenweg sind zu bewältigen.

Das Beachrace ist jetzt schon ein Klassiker im Terminkalender der Radsportler und ihren Anhängern.

Ein guter Grund um ebenfalls teilzunehmen, ist der anschließende Strandsaunabesuch, Massage, Nudeln bis zum abwinken und die Strandparty mit Lagerfeuer.
*Info´s unter www.borkum-beachrace.de*


----------



## Re-spekt (4. August 2009)

Hallo,
meine Frau will unbedingt zu dieser Zeit in Kurzurlaub nach Norderney
ich werd ihr Borkum vorschlagen und zugleich und überraschend ein kl. Race fahren.

mit welchen Reifen fährt man denn da so ??? ( ich glaub das ist die wichtigste Frage !)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (6. August 2009)

Warum nicht ne Woche eher!?
Bin ab dem 14. wieder von der Insel runter.
(Besuche meine Freundin für ne Woche, die den September über im Krankenhaus Praktikum macht..)


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2009)

war die Antwort jetzt an mich gerichtet ???
"am 14. von der Insel runter" ?? du wohnst da ???

und meine Reifenfrage ! ??


----------



## Unrest (6. August 2009)

Nene, ich komm ausm Randsauerland und bin bis zum 14. September aller Voraussicht nach ne Woche auf Borkum.
Deswegen ärgert es mich, dass das Rennen hinterher ist.. *g*


Reifen auf Sand. So breit wie möglich und relativ wenig Luftdruck.


----------



## Duala (6. August 2009)

mit welchen Reifen fährt man denn da so ??? ( ich glaub das ist die wichtigste Frage !)[/quote]


Ich fahre z. Zt.den Conti Speedking 2.3.

Gruß Duala


----------



## Re-spekt (6. August 2009)

ach so - du würdest gern fahren, bist aber zur falschen Zeit da !
Ok - wenn ich am 14. schon da bin meld ich mich vorher bei dir - das wir ne Runde trainieren !

so so  -  Reifen mit großer Kontaktfläsche  (dacht ich mir schon fast)
fahr dann Schwalbe RRalph 2,25

was denn mit der Kette und Kassette (besser Uraltkram fahren - oder)

@Duala
du wohnst auf der Insel und fährst auch mit ?? könnten wir uns vorher treffen - oder !

meine Frau sagt : " Borkum bestimmt auch schön - Haupsache gutes Hotel " 
also werd ich mich wohl anmelden !!!!

das gehört leider nicht zur Strecke ? 
"http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/video-leserwettbewerb-trail-videos-platz-5.234232.2.htm"


----------



## Duala (7. August 2009)

@Duala
du wohnst auf der Insel und fährst auch mit ?? könnten wir uns vorher treffen - oder !

Ja, ich fahre auch mit. 
Treffen geht in ordnung, PN und es geht "on the beach"


----------



## heinerfett (13. August 2009)

Also am besten fahrt Ihr einen breiten Reifen, hier 2,25 oder besser 2,4.
Wer auf dem harten Strand richtig Gas geben möchte kann auch den Super Moto von Schwalbe fahren, nur hat der natürlich kein Profil und bringt Nachteile im restlichenStreckenteil.
Um Eure Ketten und Kassetten müsst Ihr Euch keine Gedanken machen.
Wir fahren hier auch mehrmals die Woche mit sehr gutem Material und können uns auch nicht jede Woche was Neues kaufen. Nur sollte das Rad nicht 1 oder 2 Wochen nach dem Rennen ungewaschen stehen gelassen werden. 

Viel Spaß noch beim trainieren und wir sehen uns dann beim Rennen.
Gruß
Heiner der Pulsbegrenzer
www.borkum-beachrace.de:daumen::cool:


----------



## Re-spekt (14. August 2009)

ich dachte immer Sand -Oel/Fett und ein offener Kettenantrieb vertragen sich nicht !


doch wenn ich ein Hotel (Wellness) für meine Frau und mich finde - dann bin ich dabei !
da gibts wohl ein großes Spaß&Wellness Bad (GezeitenLand) mit dem Hotel Atlantik daneben ? (wie weit auseinander wird das wohl sein)

Mitwoch / Do anreise - Fr - Samstag Race 19.09. - So / Montag abreise .

hat jemand ein einen alternativen Tip ?


----------



## Unrest (14. August 2009)

Wenn ich die Logistik irgendwie auf die Reihe kriege, dann fahre ich das Rennen mit.
Ist nur ein wenig ungeschickt mit dem Rad Zug und Fähre zu fahren..

Wie viele km hat ne Runde? Dass sie 15hm bietet, hebt ihr ja stolz hervor.. 


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinerfett (14. August 2009)

Hallo Michael,

eine Runde sind ca. 12 km. Die Gesamt-Höhenmeter im Verlauf der Strecke sind schon etwas mehr ;-). Die 15 hm beziehen sich auf die Düne, welche vorzugsweise schiebend bewältigt wird.

Um die Frage von Re-spekt zu beantworten, so gibt es einmal das Sporthotel Hohenzollern direkt an der Strandpromenade und das Inselhotel Vierjahreszeiten, welche glaube ich auch Wellnessbereiche anbieten.

Natürlich vertragen sich Öl und Sand nicht auf der Kette, das gilt aber auch für eine schlammige Ausfahrt in unseren Deutschen Wäldern. Und ich gehe mal davon aus, das Ihr Eure Bikes nicht nur im trockenen auf Asphalt bewegt.

Und wie steht es immer schön in den Werkstatthinweisen. Nach dem Ölen die Kette schön vom überflüssigen Schmierstoff befreien.

Also wünscht uns Allen schönes Wetter und eine nette Party....


----------



## pollux8 (16. August 2009)

Erstmal großes Lob an Euch Borkumer,das Ihr als einziger Norddeutscher Veranstalter einen Beachrace organisiert.
Die Fachzeitschrift (BIKE) hat zur Promotung des Strandrennen in der Februarausgabe ihren Beitrag dazugegeben
Strandrace ist eben wie ein Urlaubstag,wo die Familie auch mal dabei sein kann.Es sei denn 
Es herrschen am dem Tag andere Bedingungen




Dafür habt Ihr ja mit dem Dünenprogramm schon ausgesorgt.
Dann ist es aber aber bei 30% Strandanteil auch kein Strandrennen mehr.
Und mit der Bereifung würde ich eher den Fred Furious 2,25 vorschlagen.

In den NL landen fängt das Beach biken  am 1.11.09 gleich mit 130km Sandstrand an.HVH-DH
http://www.beachbiking.nl/
Aber ich denk,im diesem Jahr werden mehr Teilnehmer den genuss haben SEELUFT zu schnuppern


----------



## heinerfett (16. August 2009)

Moin Pollux,

ja das in der BIKE haben wir auch gelesen. Der Bericht war schon ganz interessant. Nur wäre vielleicht am Schluß ein Hinweis ganz nett gewesen, das es so etwas auch in Deutschland gibt (unsere Internetseite z.B.).
Zumal wir unsere Überschüsse einem wohltätigen Zweck spenden und keine kommerziellen Interessen verfolgen.

Auch denke ich, das der Mix aus Strand und Dünenlandschaft für den Sportler abwechslungsreicher ist, als nur am Strand zu fahren.

Gruß von der sonnigen Insel
Heiner der Pulsbegrenzer


----------



## Unrest (17. August 2009)

Hallöchen Heiner,

mein logistisches Problem ist ohne Weiteres nicht lösbar.. 

Ich muss mit dem Zug nach Emden anreisen, was circa 5h dauert.
Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich es Freitag nicht schaffe die letzte Autofähre von Emden zu erwischen und am Samstag nicht genügend früh auf der Insel sein kann..

Nun meine Frage(n):
Kennst du jemanden bei der AG Ems, der mir eventuell ne Fahrradmitnahme aufm Katamaran absegnen könnte/würde?
Oder hast du vielleicht nen 21" MTB in der Hinterhand, das du mir leihen würdest? 
In extremo könntest du ja auch das Rennen verschieben... *lach*

Habe grad ne Mail an die guten Fährleute geschrieben, ob die so flexibel wären ein teilzerlegtes und verpacktes Fahrrad als normales Gepäck anzusehen - normales Gepäck passt ja in nen Rucksack..


Gruß,
Michael

PS: Wenn ichs auf die Insel schaffe, würde ich gerne Sonntag den gefilmten Trail mal befahren, wenns geht....?


----------



## heinerfett (17. August 2009)

Moin Michael,

die Fahrradmitnahme auf dem Kat wird nur genehmigt, wenn das Rad verpackt als solches nicht erkennbar ist, also Fahrradkoffer oder ähnliches. Ansonsten bleibt die AG-Ems hart, das Räder nicht auf dem Kat transportiert werden dürfen.
Gerdi von der Fahrradtente (04922 / 932 757) hat aber auch ein paar Hardtails zu vermieten. Am besten jetzt ein Rad bei ihm reservieren.
Den Trail könnten wir vielleicht am Sonntag Mittag fahren. Vorher müssen wir noch unser Beachrace abbauen, damit auch alles wieder schön sauber ist am Strand.

Gruß
Heiner der Pulsbegrenzer


----------



## pollux8 (19. August 2009)

Wie sieht denn eigentlich eure Dünenrunde aus??
Etwa so ,wie beim holländischen Beachrace??


Alle Fotos(Eric Boschmann-Harfoto.nl)

Und wie ist die Norddeutsche Beachbiking Scene??.Mann hört sehr wenig oder gar nichts darüber.Wenns eine gäbe würde man sie ja auf den holländischen Contest sehen.
http://www.beachbiking.nl/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (29. August 2009)

Es war heute ein windiger sonniger Tag an der Küste.Bei 6-7 Winstärken und  3m Dünungswellen  und auflandigen Wind ist es ein hartes stück Arbeit ein paar Meter vorzu kommen.




Ich denk,bei dem Borkum Beachrace wird jeder auf seine kosten kommen.
Gibt es neue Infos??


----------



## heinerfett (30. August 2009)

Moin Pollux,

war der Strand schon so überflutet, das die armen Jungs durchs Wasser mussten, oder galt hier eher das Motto "Hochleistungsmotoren sind wassergekühlt"?
Bei uns laufen die Vorbereitungen auf Hochtouren. Die ersten Preise stehen auch schon fest. Ich glaube da müssen wir uns vor den anderen nicht verstecken. Die Preise für die Plätze 2 und 3 werden anfang der Woche ins Netz eingestellt.

Gruß vom windigen Borkum
Heiner der Pulsbegrenzer


----------



## mammut oil (30. August 2009)

Hallo würde auch gerne kommen.
Suche momentan nach einer Unterkunft, scheint aber ziemlich ausgebucht zu sein.
Für einen tipp währe ich dankbar.
gruß oliver


----------



## Re-spekt (1. September 2009)

Hallo,

ist noch jemand im Hotel Atlantik / Villa Erika untergebracht ???


----------



## heinerfett (1. September 2009)

Moin an Alle die am Rennen teilnehmen wollen,

bei Problemen mit der Unterkunft bitte auf unsere Website schauen.
Dort haben wir Telefonnummern von Hotels aufgelistet.
Ich denke mal, das im Nordseehotel, bzw. Atlantik bestimmt was frei ist.
Weitere Hotels sind auch auf der offiziellen Seite von www.borkum.de
aufgelistet.

Gruß
Heiner der Pulsbegrenzer
www.borkum-beachrace.de


----------



## pollux8 (9. September 2009)

Hi,Wie ich sehe soll das Wetter in Borkum für Euren Event mal wieder lekker aussehen.Es wird wärmer und Sonne Satt
http://www.zoover.de/deutschland/niedersachsen/borkum/wetter
Frage:
Muß man bei dem Event auch durch den Sand laufen??



http://www.beachbiking.nl/


----------



## heinerfett (9. September 2009)

Moin Pollux,

auch unsere Dünen wollen erkämpft werden. Es sind hier bei uns ca. 50 m zu schieben, da man bergauf keine Chance hat zu fahren. Die Dünenkante ist aber normalerweise die einzige Stelle, an der geschoben wird. Andere Stellen, wie z.B. das Muschelfeld können je nach Fahrtechnik und Kondition fahrend bezwungen werden.

Auf gutes Wetter hoffen wir natürlich auch

Gruß
Heiner der Pulsbegrenzer


----------



## pollux8 (11. September 2009)

Man kann auch den tiefen Sand durchplätten sowie hier Ramses Bekkenk der holländische Meister für Beachrace und SAUERLAND Gebirgsrennen
http://www.beachbiking.nl/


----------



## AsB (12. September 2009)

pollux8 schrieb:


>



Ich wäre auch  gerne mitgefahren, doch fehlt mir  noch die Badehose mit Sitzpolstereinlage   

Spaß beseite ! So ein Event (egal mit welchem Ergebnis) muss ich auch mal irgendwann mitmachen, geil  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## heinerfett (12. September 2009)

Moin Andreas,

also richtig nass ist noch keiner bei unserem Rennen geworden, selbst von oben blieb es meistens trocken. bei uns ist der Strand breit genug und eine Sturmflut hatten wir noch nicht beim Start. Der Rest der Strecke geht ja im Inselinnern über alte Versorgungswege aus dem letzten Krieg, ja auch wir haben unsere Dynamite-Trails und Dünenwanderwege, welche teilweise Singletrailcharakter haben.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja noch am Samstag, den 19.09.

Gruß
Heiner der Pulsbegrenzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinerfett (16. September 2009)

Noch 3 mal schlafen....

... dann fällt wieder der Startschuss zum 5. Borkum Beach Race...

Gutes Wetter ist vorhergesagt. Die Party kann beginnen.
Die Preise sind unter www.borkum-beachrace.de zu finden.

Also ordentlich Muskelfett auf die Kette und habt keine Angst für Eure heissgeliebten Bikes. Die überleben das schon. Wasserdurchfahrten wie in Holland hatten wir noch nicht.

Wir sehen uns am Samstag

Heiner der Pulsbegrenzer


----------



## borkumer-com (20. September 2009)

Ein paar Fotos vom Beachrace gibt es hier, ich habe es mal provisorisch über 4images hochgeladen. Leider hatte ich nicht viel Zeit und einen eher langweiligen Streckabschnitt, vielleicht werden die Fotos nächstes Jahr besser 





http://www.borkumer.com/images-borkum-veranstaltungen/categories.php?cat_id=2


----------



## Unrest (21. September 2009)

Ich fands nur geil! Großes Lob an euch! 

Für geliehenes Material, Doofheit und mangelhafte Vorbereitung ist ein 16. Platz doch gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber ausbaufähig..


Was ist mit den "Gerüchten", dass ihr für die Strecke nur ne Genehmigung für 5 Jahre hattet?
Wirds das Rennen nächstes Jahr wieder geben?
Es wäre arg schade, wenn das "einzige Strandrennen in Deutschland" (frei nach der Borkumer Tageszeitung von heute) nicht mehr ist! 


Gruß,
Michael

@Heiner: Hab leider verbaselt mir deine Handynummer zu holen. Holen wir das Trailbefahren bei Zeiten nach? 
Werde im März/April nicht nach Malle, sondern nach Borkum reisen, zwecks Trainingslager. Vielleicht bietet sich ja da ne Gelegenheit?!


----------



## heinerfett (21. September 2009)

Moin Michael,

der 16. Platz war doch super. 
Hätte am Sonntag Nachmittag sogar noch Zeit gehabt eine Runde über den Trail Zeckencity zu drehen, trotz Partyschädel.
Wir haben die Genehmigung noch für nächstes Jahr. Einfach öfter mal unsere Internetseite besuchen, dort steht drin, wie es weitergeht.
Schicke mir Deine emailadresse, sende Dir dann meine Nummer zu.

Am Samstag geht es erst einmal auf Alpencross, Juhu!!

Gruß
Heiner der Pulsbegrenzer


----------



## heinerfett (21. September 2009)

Sommer, Sonne, Sand und Meer,
was sollen wir sagen.
20 Grad, eine leichte Brise und strahlender Sonnenschein.
Dies waren die Zutaten fÃ¼r ein erfolgreiches Rennen am 19.09.09, welches um 14 Uhr mit dem Song âIch will...â von Rammstein startete und 85 Teilnehmer sich der Herausforderung stellten.
Trotz der idealen Wetterbedingungen war die Strecke durch lÃ¤nger anhaltende Trockenheit sehr feinsandig und aufgrund von Brunnenbohrarbeiten im Bereich des Schienenweges stark mit tiefen Spurrillen durchzogen. Lizenz- wie Hobbyfahrer kÃ¤mpften sich Ã¼ber den Kurs. 72 kamen durch. 13 Biker schieden mit technischen Defekten aus. 

Bilder und Ergebnisse unter www.borkum-beachrace.de


----------



## Re-spekt (22. September 2009)

eine super Rennen, mit ganz eigenem Flair - ein Danke an allen Beteiligten

nächstes Jahr gerne wieder- auf jeden Fall "empfehlenswert".


----------



## KATZenfreund (17. Januar 2010)

Moinsen an der Waterkant!

Ich suche das Video vom BBR, welches mit dem Lied "Ich will..." beginnt. Habe es irgendwo gefunden, doch leider wieder verloren...
Kannn jemand weiterhelfen?

Teilnahme ist schon fast im Kasten - tolle Location - tolle Bilder - tolles Rennen!

Grüße aus Hamburg

Rainer


----------



## Unrest (17. Januar 2010)

Das wird dann vom '09er Rennen gewesen sein. Zumindest wars da der "Highway to Hell"-Ersatz. *lach*

Das Video würd mich auch sehr interessieren!

Meine Teilnahme ist auch fest eingeplant. Und diesmal kommt das Rad auch mit auf den Kat! =)


----------



## KATZenfreund (18. Januar 2010)

Genau das Renne meine ich!

Meinst Du den KAT - AMARAN?

Eine Frage: was für eine Beriefung fährt man denn so im tieferen noch fahrbaren Sand? Breit und nicht so stark aufgepumpt, denke ich mir - und dann muss man ja allerdings auch die Hartsand passagen und die Wege oben auf der Insel bedenken... Also wohl doch eher schieben als fahren...was den tieferen Sand anbelangt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (18. Januar 2010)

Auf dem Leihrad dieses Jahr hatte ich 2.1er Racing Ralph drauf und ich vin die mit sehr wenig Druck gefahren. Für den 13. Platz hats gereicht, also wirds keine Fehlentscheidung gewesen sein. 

Jupp. Ich meinte den Katamaran. Man hatte mir an der Hotline der AG Ems gesagt ich dürfe mein Fahrrad, auch in einem Fahrradkoffer/-tasche nicht mit an Bord des KATs nehmen.
Auf dem KAT ist mir dann jemand mit ner Rose Biketasche begegnet..
Und im Verleih der Kleinbahn hab ich vor rund 2 Wochen erfahren, dass es ne Absprache mit der AG Ems gab, welche die Mitnahme erlaubte.. Die ist nur nicht zu allen Mitarbeitern durchgedrungen.
C'est la vie.


----------



## oelfuss (31. Mai 2010)

Moin Leute
Ich werde dieses Jahr 2010 zum erstenmal am Borkum Beachrace teilnehmen, bin recht häufig auf Borkum. Besteht die Möglichkeit mit jemandem auf der Insel zu trainieren ? 

Grüsse aus dem Bergischen Land.....Oelfuss


----------



## KATZenfreund (31. Mai 2010)

Fährt da nur der KAT hin, oder gibbet die Möchlichkeit da och mim Auto aufzukreuzen? Da wäre eventuell die Schlaf-Frage geklärt...


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2010)

hmm, was waren nochmal die eigenschaften einer insel ...?


----------



## KATZenfreund (1. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> hmm, was waren nochmal die eigenschaften einer insel ...?


 
In der Mitte isses trocken und aussen ist es nass...???

Ist schon klar, aber auf Amrum kannste ´n Auto mitnehm...

und wie ich Deine Mail lese, isses wohl auf Pohrkumm nicht möchlich. Sodann also nur per Boot/Schiff/KAT. Gibbet denn auch annere Fährverbindungen? Ausser KAT? Wgen der Fahrradmitnahme.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juni 2010)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Gibbet denn auch annere Fährverbindungen? Ausser KAT? Wgen der Fahrradmitnahme.



starten die biker etwa alle auf leihrädern von der insel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (7. Juni 2010)

Fahrradmitnahme auf dem KAT ist normalerweise nicht erlaubt. Für das Rennen wird es aber Ausnahmen geben. 
(Wurde mir letztes Jahr noch durch die AG Ems/Borkumer Kleinbahn bestätigt.)

Ansonsten verkehrt auch eine Autofähre, sodass man mit Auto anreisen kann.
Allerdings darf man nicht überall auf der Insel fahren!


Ich werde mit eigenem Rad wohl am Freitag an- und am Sonntag abreisen.
Wenn du, Oelfuss, die Vorbelastungseinheit am Freitagabend mit mir fahren willst, lässt sich das sicher deichseln.
Ggfls. können wir uns auch vorher mal zusammentun und du zeigst mir das Bergische..? 
(Wenn ich mit Bike bei meiner Freundin bin, spul ich doof am Rhein meine Kilometer ab..)
Aus welcher Ecke kommst du?


Grüße,
Michael


----------



## oelfuss (7. Juni 2010)

Moin Michael
Komme gerade von Borkum und habe meine erste Runde dort mit einem Insulaner gedreht, es war klasse einen Guide an seiner Seite zu haben der dir die Strecke näher bringt. Das wird ein hartes stück Arbeit.....hechel....habe mich aber am Sonntag angemeldet damit es keine Ausreden mehr gibt !!!!
Ich selber komme aus Solingen, wen es passt können wir ja ne Runde drehen.
Gruß Ingo


----------



## Unrest (7. Juni 2010)

Hi Ingo!

Purer Neid in meinen Augen.. 
Ich schaffs wohl erst wieder zum Rennen auf die Insel..

Die Strecke bin ich letztes Jahr gleich 4 Mal gefahren... 
"Schau ich mir mal eben die Runde an". Bei Flut... Was ein schlauer Gedanke..
Ich freu mich schon aufs Rennen!

Da meine Freundin aus Monheim kommt, lässt sich da sicher was deichseln.
Lass mich nachher mal auf meinen Trainingsplan gucken, dann schreib ich dir (->PM), wann ich mal wieder mitsamt Rad im Flachland bin.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (7. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich überlege auch zu starten. Ist es definitiv so das man kein Auto auf die Insel bringen darf? Laut Fährplan geht das doch und mein Bike würde ja im Auto liegen.


----------



## Unrest (7. Juni 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ansonsten verkehrt auch eine Autofähre, sodass man mit Auto anreisen kann.
> Allerdings darf man nicht überall auf der Insel fahren!
> 
> [...]
> ...



Gibt halt gewisse Zonen (->Innenstadt), die man nur in gesonderten Ausnahmefällen befahren darf.


----------



## FLO HH (8. Juni 2010)

Unrest schrieb:


> Fahrradmitnahme auf dem KAT ist normalerweise nicht erlaubt. Für das Rennen wird es aber Ausnahmen geben.
> (Wurde mir letztes Jahr noch durch die AG Ems/Borkumer Kleinbahn bestätigt.)
> 
> Ansonsten verkehrt auch eine Autofähre, sodass man mit Auto anreisen kann.
> ...



Das mit dem KAT und dem Bike stimmt wohl leider nicht.Hab gerade mit der 
http://www.ag-ems.de/ gesprochen...
Vielleicht war das ja der AZUBI und es geht doch noch was.


----------



## Unrest (8. Juni 2010)

Hat man mir letztes Jahr auch gesagt und dann war doch einer mit nem Rose BikeBag aufm Kat und ich hab mich geärgert meins nicht mitgenommen zu haben.
Dass man Bikes nicht lose transportiert sollte allerdings klar sein, nicht?


----------



## oelfuss (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute diese Forum scheint zum stillstand gekommen zu sein, schade eigentlich denn die Veranstaltung steht ja bald an. Es scheint mir das alle zu sehr mit ihren Trainingseinheiten beschäftigt sind......schmunzel. Es wäre schon klasse den ein oder anderen auf Borkum oder hier im Forum anzutreffen.
                                                                        Oelfuss


----------



## Unrest (30. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub mal eher, dass das daran liegt, dass kaum jemand das Rennen kennt
und nur wenige die Anreise auf sich nehmen.
Das zeigt sich auch in den Teilnehmerzahlen (84 letztes Jahr), was aber nicht heißt, dass es schlecht ist.

Von der Atmosphäre, vom konditionellen Anspruch und von der Umgebung her ist das Rennen einfach nur ein Traum. 
Wärs größer, würd es einiges von der Stimmung/Atmosphäre einbüßen..


----------



## KATZenfreund (3. August 2010)

Kennen schon, wollen auch, doch ob es mit der Zeit klappt ist eher die Frage.
Die Location ist ja wohl der Hammer und ich würde gerne dort fahren...
Weiß jemend, wie es mit nNachmeldungen ist? Könnte ich auch kurzentschlossen dort auftauchen?

Zitat: When the going gets tough, the tough get going.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (4. August 2010)

Ich bin letztes Jahr auch spontan da aufgeschlagen und hab nen Platz bekommen.
Komischerweise sogar die Startnummer 4...
Brauchst dir also keine großartigen Sorgen um nen Startplatz machen.


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35YivWEs3zw"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------



## KATZenfreund (4. August 2010)

@unrest: na, dann mal seh´n...


----------



## anne waffel (7. August 2010)

Ihr Lieben, warum fahrt ihr denn nicht mit der "normalen Fähre" ab Borkum Kai? Zum Emder Borkumkai gelangt man auch ganz bequem mit dem Zug. Fahrradmitnahme kein Problem - und die Anreise zur Insel ist traumhaft gemütlich.

http://www.ag-ems.de/Fahrplan-Schiff.4.0.html
http://www.ag-ems.de/mit-der-Faehre.31.0.html

Mensch, da würde ich auch gerne einmal dabei sein. Gute Idee, das.

Anne...Waterkant


----------



## KATZenfreund (7. August 2010)

@Anne Waffel:
Jau, wird gemacht ;-)

Hamburger Jung


----------



## anne waffel (10. Oktober 2010)

und, wer war dabei? Für das nächste Jahr plane ich auch eine Teilnahme!

Anne...Strand lang


----------



## Froschkatze (10. Oktober 2010)

Lies mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=479408


----------



## anne waffel (10. Oktober 2010)

Danke, Frosch! Wäre echt sehr schade, wenn das Rennen nicht mehr stattfinden würde.

Anne...Borkumkai


----------

